# Asus A7vbx-mx Video/Audio Drivers



## Eclipse2003 (Apr 22, 2005)

I am having trouble findind the drivers for both audio and video for the ASUS A7VBX-MX motherboard. Could you please point me in the right direction as to where to download these drivers? I looked on ASUS' website but was unable to find any. Please help me as soon as you can because it is annoying not having audio and the screen jerking when I try to scroll up and such. Thanks alot in advance for your time.


----------



## UncleMacro (Jan 26, 2005)

I can't find an ASUS A7VBX-MX but there is an ASUS A7V_*8*_X-MX and it's drivers are here. There are some ASUS A7VBX-?? motherboards but they appear to be OEM motherboards and don't have drivers supplied by ASUS. In that case, you should run Everest and get the internal info about your motherboard. Just find the retail version of the motherboard which is closest to your motherboard. It's probably very similar to the A7V8X-MX. You can probably use its audio driver and the video driver can be downloaded straight from the company which made the chipset (probably a VIA KM400).


----------



## Eclipse2003 (Apr 22, 2005)

Perhaps it was an 8. It is kind of hard. I am reading off the mobo so I wasn't sure. Either way the link you sent me had the correct drivers and everything is working smoothly. Thanks alot.


----------



## tany86 (Dec 12, 2005)

*j*



Eclipse2003 said:


> I am having trouble findind the drivers for both audio and video for the ASUS A7VBX-MX motherboard. Could you please point me in the right direction as to where to download these drivers? I looked on ASUS' website but was unable to find any. Please help me as soon as you can because it is annoying not having audio and the screen jerking when I try to scroll up and such. Thanks alot in advance for your time.


----------



## Thomas_fi (Jul 13, 2007)

Hi,

I am a newbie on the way to help people with their device problems but I know the site which has a big list of audio and vedeo drivers for asus motherboards. Try to use it. Here is the link - http://www.nodevice.com/driver/company/ASUS/Motherboard.html

Thomas


----------



## sree08 (Apr 11, 2008)

i have probelm to down load audio drivers for Asus A7vbx-mx Video/Audio Drivers can u suggest me


----------

